# AC´97 High Definition 20bit?



## najib (4. August 2009)

Ist es möglich mit dem Onboard Sound AC´97 High Definition
in 20bit 96khz aufzunhemen? 
Und auch wiedergeben?
Wie kann ich Technisch sehen ob das möglich ist?

Realtek ALC660 @VIA VT8237A


----------



## sight011 (4. August 2009)

Wie kommst du auf 20 bit? 16 Bit hat eine Cd soweit ich mich erinner -und sonst ist mehr die Rede von 24 Bit. mfg


----------



## najib (4. August 2009)

Wie kommst du auf CD ?  
Weil AC´97 eben 20bit fähig sein soll.
8 16 24 32 bit sind Standartwerte was aber nicht heisst das man nicht andere bit raten nehmen könnte.
Und wenn die AC´97 HD (onboard) eben 20 bit bringen soll dann nehme ich lieber in 20bit auf als nur 16.
Weil der Unterschied eher klein ist wäre es gut wenn ich eine technische Angabe finde.
Oder es eine möglichkeit gibt es wirklich zu messen.


----------



## bokay (4. August 2009)

najib hat gesagt.:


> Oder es eine möglichkeit gibt es wirklich zu messen.



Ja, es gibt sogenannte "Bit-Meter". Dazu müsste man aber wissen welche Software du benutzt.

Ich kenne mich leider nicht so gut aus aber ich glaube "AC´97" ist nur der Controller-Chip bzw. der CoDec. (AC'97-Digital-Controller, AC'97-Codec). Ob das jetzt die verbauten Wandler mit einschließt müsste man herausfinden. Die sollten 20Bit Auflösung dann natürlich unterstützen... (Wobei Intel schon dafür gesorgt haben wird dass das der Fall sein muss...)


----------

